# 1935 SCHWINN CYCLEPLANE DELUXE MOTORBIKE PREWAR TANK BICYCLE AUTOCYCLE



## tomsjack (Jun 12, 2020)

1935 SCHWINN CYCLEPLANE DELUXE MOTORBIKE PREWAR TANK BICYCLE AUTOCYCLE On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1935-SCHWINN-CYCLEPLANE-DELUXE-MOTORBIKE-PREWAR-TANK-BICYCLE-AUTOCYCLE-BARN-FIND/254623221237?


----------



## Beads (Jun 12, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 12, 2020)

If you like clear coated rust...this is your bike!!!


----------



## bikecrazy (Jun 12, 2020)

Has anyone tried applying a coat of Matt finish to offset the clear coat?


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 12, 2020)

Maskadeo said:


> If you like clear coated rust...this is your bike!!!



Okey-Dokey, let's see it:
Not Mine.






















Please don't drill any holes in your neck....but, hey, the headlight works.


----------



## John Gailey (Jun 12, 2020)

I gotta confess, I don't do Schwinn but that thing is patina sexy.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 12, 2020)

I don't see what is so wrong about clear coating something like that. Clear coating saves the original patina from falling off and you can't replace it once it falls off. Patina is only original once!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 14, 2020)

You should always opt for a finish that is reversible when there is one, in this case, many available. You never know know when the next person may have a better solution to the patina.


----------



## biker (Jun 15, 2020)

Badly pitted all over. Tank, rear fender, chain guard, handle bar. Already overpriced at 2K.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 15, 2020)

ronbug said:


> Badly pitted all over. Tank, rear fender, chain guard, handle bar. Already overpriced at 2K.



I'm not so sure anymore. We just saw a house painted motorbike missing/wrong parts hit somewhere around $3500 so I'm not sure what the "new normal" is! V/r Shawn


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 15, 2020)

If it says “Schwinn”, add $500. If it says “Motorbike”, add $1000. Lately


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 15, 2020)

The reflection glare off the tank door rust about blinded me!


----------



## biker (Jun 15, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm not so sure anymore. We just saw a house painted motorbike missing/wrong parts hit somewhere around $3500 so I'm not sure what the "new normal" is! V/r Shawn



That's true. If the market is hot the sky is the limit. More players than rare bikes makes prices higher. I would rather have old house painted knowing that the metal is not thinned out below than badly pitted where if I squeeze the tank or rear fender with my fingers I would be afraid it would crush or collapse. I could repaint but I can't add metal, well unless I send it out for metalizing. Not for me.


----------

